# cafepress etc.



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi, I.m starting a new t shirt companyin the UK and looking at websites like cafepress, but problem with that is i would like to use a company that is UK based for faster delivery, does anyone know of any UK based sites similar to cafepress.

cheers

w


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to try http://www.spreadshirt.net . They have european based office and they are print-on-demand similar to cafepress.

They don't have the same product selection as cafepress, but they do have some similar items.


----------



## jinspin (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi

I looked at price list for spreadshirt and it looks like they charge more for multiple colors unlike cafepress which charges you straight price.
http://www.spreadshirt.com/Products_and_Printin.17.0.html

I use color photos in my shirt so I don't think spreadshirt would work with photo prints.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You are looking at the plot printing prices. Spreadshirt offers plot vinyl printing, and digital transfer printing. For plot printing there is an additional cost per color. For digital transfers I dont think that there is. I believe that you actually have to set up a store with them to view the full price list.


----------

